# MLCS Router Bits



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

WirelessG said:


> Anyone have any experience with MLCS router bits? Amazon has a 15 pc 1/2" shank carbide tipped set set for $40


They are a good deal for a starter set, especially if you are new to using a router and want to play around and learn. quality is slightly better than what you'd expect for the money. The other thing to keep in mind is that $40 for 15 pieces becomes less of a deal if you only ever use 5 or 6 a handful of times before they wear out, and have no use for the other 9


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got that kit. It's a deal, IMO. Same price, direct from MLCS. You may not use all the bits, but you'll have 'em when you need 'em. 

I'm an occasional user, not a pro. But I appreciate good tools and resent bad ones. I buy almost all my router bits from MLCS. The free shipping makes it easy to buy what you need (or want to try). Their catalog and website are a good education.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They make some nice bits---good prices,too.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe these are worth buying then. 

All of my current bits are 1/4 shank except for a couple. I already have around 15 or so bits. They are mostly Freud & Bosch. I'm used to pay $25 and up per bit. I don't know that I need any of the bits in this set, but I thought it might be handy to have a set of 1/2 shanks.

(I just signed up for Amazon Prime, so I get free 2 day shipping on items that ship from Amazon. So, free & fast shipping and no sales tax is a big incentive.)


----------

